# Language problems in Hong Kong?



## wojtekm (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, I have a question concerning problems with understanding Chinese signs/documents/other texts. Is not knowing the alphabet an issue when it comes to living in Honkg Kong? In what situations it is especially troublesome not to know what is written? I would be grateful for sharing your thoughts! Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

If you can speak and read English, you will not have a problem as nearly all documents come in Chinese & English. Signs all have English words and Chinese characters.


----------



## Ifrpilot (Nov 4, 2012)

More problems come in the form of verbal communication than written. As the previous poster stated, most legal docs are available in english as well.


----------

